# Die Abofalle ist tot, es lebe die Abofalle!



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 Juli 2014)

Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2 nach Einführung der Buttonlösung. Ganz Deutschland ist von den Abofallen befreit... Ganz Deutschland? Nein! Eine von unbeugsamen Abzockern bevölkertes Abofalle hört nicht auf, dem Eindringling Widerstand zu leisten. Und das Leben ist nicht leicht für die B2B-Gauner, dem Verbraucherschutz zum Trotz, weiter auf Facebook Leute in die Falle zu locken...

So, oder so ähnlich könnte man den Abgesang über die Abofallen gestalten, wenn, ja wenn da nicht Trittbrettfahrer, oder gar die Enkel des Bütteldorf-Rodgau-Gammelsdorf Geflechts das Thema neu beleben würden. 

Aus der Rezeptküche einer Abofallenschmiede:

man nehme:

1. eine unverbrauchte GmbH nebst unverbrauchtem Strohmann
2. die ein oder andere traditionelle Abofalle 
3. kopiere ein nach wie vor erfolgreiches Abzockrezept von einer bekannten Firma
4. braue die ein oder andere Abofalle neu nach dem erfolgreichen Rezept
5. niste sich in sozialen Netzwerken à la Facebook, Twitter & Co ein

und weiter gehts in die nächste Runde des Themas Abofalle 2.0


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2014)

natürlich gibt es  weiter Abofallenabzockernachfolger  aber als Massenphänomen tritt es kaum  mehr in Erscheinung. 
( ausgenommen web.de/gmx, die ihre Aboabzocke ungerührt/ungestört  seit  10 Jahren durchziehen )


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2014)

Mir gerade selbst passiert, bei einem der großen Mobilfunkprovider. Mit Verwunderung stellte ich bei einer meiner Nummern fest, dass die Option LTE nach der einjährigen Gratisphase, ohne nochmaliger Erinnerung, einfach hinzu gebucht wurde (mtl. 10 €). Das war bei Vertragsbindung so nicht gewünscht, zumindest liegt dbzgl. auf meiner Seite hier konkret ein Irrtum vor.

Auch eine Art Kostenfalle, bei der ich der Meinung bin, dass diese Buchung wegen des zeitlichen Abstands zwischen Vertragsbeginn und tatsächlichem Buchungslauf hätte mir als Kunden nochmals bekannt gegeben werden sollen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es einem Kunden zu zumuten ist, dass derartige Buchungsdetails allein in seinem Ermessensbereich verbleiben.


----------



## sascha (21 Juli 2014)

Danke für die Anregung: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/07/abofallen-2-0-jetzt-geraten-gewerbetreibende-ins-visier-8616


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2014)

Ich hab den Artikel nochmal ergänzt. Es trifft nämlich wieder alle.


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Juli 2014)

Ist/sind der/die Betreiber nicht alte Bekannte?
http://www.abzocknews.de/2013/10/30...ness-oder-alte-abofallen-im-neuen-b2b-gewand/


----------



## nich-mit-mir (22 Juli 2014)

Ich bin eben etwas verwirrt, wenn man die Nutzungsbedingungen von rezepte-portal-24.net liest steht da;



> *§ 3 Gesetzliche Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht*
> 
> *(1) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen zur Erbringung telekommunikationsgestützter Dienste, die auf Veranlassung des Verbrauchers unmittelbar erbracht wurden. (§ 312 d Abs. 4 Nr. 7 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch).*
> Das ist insbesondere der Fall, wenn der Kunde den Button "Registrieren" betätigt hat.



Mit anderen Worten, die wollen einem erzählen, das wenn man den Button "Registrieren" klickt, das Widerrufsrecht erlischt.... ( Von B2B und "nur für Gewerbetreibende" habe ich da nichts gelesen).


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juli 2014)

In AGB bzw. NUBs von Abofallen ist immer schon viel Quark dringestanden, wenn der Tag lang und die Nacht mondhell ist. Ernstzunehmen ist das nicht, allenfalls abmahnfähig.


----------



## Heiko (23 Juli 2014)

§ 312 d Abs. 4 BGB gibts nimmer. Soviel dazu.


----------



## hauseltr (23 Juli 2014)

Im § 312 d Informationspflichten wird man jetzt auf den Artikel 246a und b des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche verwiesen.

http://dejure.org/gesetze/EGBGB/246a.html


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 Juli 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ist/sind der/die Betreiber nicht alte Bekannte?
> http://www.abzocknews.de/2013/10/30...ness-oder-alte-abofallen-im-neuen-b2b-gewand/



Ja und nein.... ich erinnere: Mitte letzten Jahres oraktelte ein der Abofallen-Abzockszene unbedingt zuzuordnendes Rechtsanwältelein, dass es ab 2014 wieder in gewohnter Manier weitergehen würde. Erntete er damals noch diverse Facepalms, so wird allmählich klar, dass zumindest in Rodgau an dem Modell Abofalle festgehalten wird, nur halt mit dem Paradigma "B2B only", mitgenommene Verbraucher werden als Kollateralschäden gerne akzeptiert. 

Auch hier finden wir das eingeprägte Verhaltensmuster "Strohfrau osteuropäischer Provenienz", "Hochglanzseite", aber nur aus den vorhandenen und jetzt nutzlosen "Verbraucherfallen geklonter Inhalt". Ich denke, damals träumte der Rodgauer noch davon, ein durchgängiges haftfreies Strafregister aufweisen zu können. Mag sein, dass der BGH da Pläne durchkreuzt hat. Wie dem auch sei, so ganz scheint das Thema "Abofalle" noch nicht vom Tisch zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2020)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns im Jahre 2 nach Einführung der Buttonlösung. Ganz Deutschland ist von den Abofallen befreit... Ganz Deutschland? Nein! Eine von unbeugsamen Abzockern bevölkertes Abofalle hört nicht auf, dem Eindringling Widerstand zu leisten. Und das Leben ist nicht leicht für die B2B-Gauner, dem Verbraucherschutz zum Trotz, weiter auf Facebook Leute in die Falle zu locken..


*Totgesagte leben länger.*








						Handy-Abofallen: So holen Handykunden ihr Geld zurück
					

In eine Abofalle geraten - das kann jedem Smartphone-Nutzer passieren. Die Stiftung Warentest gibt Tipps, wie Kunden sich wehren können.




					www.test.de
				





> Sie können es nicht lassen. Für Mobilfunkfirmen ist das Abrechnen von Drittanbieter-Leistungen und „Mehrwertdiensten“ per Handy offenbar so attraktiv, dass sie weiterhin Grauzonen ausnutzen, um zu verdienen – und dabei auch gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Wir fanden sogar Fälle, in denen sie „eigene Leistungen“ aufführten, die Kunden nicht bestellt hatten. Erst auf Rückfrage der Stiftung Warentest bekamen Kunden ihr Geld.











						"Finanztest": Ärger mit Handy-Abofallen reißt nicht ab
					

Handy-Abofallen dürfte es eigentlich gar nicht mehr geben. Doch noch immer tauchen auf Handyrechnungen dubiose Drittanbieter-Leistungen auf. Was können Verbraucher tun?




					www.teltarif.de
				





> Nicht beirren lassen
> Man sollte sich auch nicht beirren lassen, wenn der Provider als angeblichen Bestellbeweis nur ein unplausibles Konvolut aus Zahlen und Buchstaben vorlegt. So etwas sei kein Beweis für eine tatsächliche Bestellung.
> Außerdem raten die Experten zur Anzeige des Anbieters der angeblichen Leistung bei der Polizei wegen Betrugs. Das sei einfach online möglich.
> Beschwerde einreichen
> Zusätzlich ist eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur (E-Mail: [email protected]) ratsam. Wichtig ist den Angaben zufolge, dass man keine Schlichtung beantragt, sondern Beschwerde einreicht. Sonst werde man aus formalen Gründen abgewiesen.





> Was tut die Aufsicht?


Nichts


----------

